# Starvation Creek Falls



## Oregon Artist

Starvation Creek Falls Columbia Gorge


----------



## TerryCurley

Great color contrasting. Is this water color? I like it a lot.


----------



## jules hilliard

Yes, this is a nice painting. However, I get the feeling that the falls is pulling me to the left. Next painting, you might try placing the main object slightly to the right. Not dead center! Try dividing the painting into thirds and you will notice a better composition. You really do show quite a contrast between the darks and lights. A little too dark to my liking, but that's me. I get the impression that it was a stormy day.


----------



## Oregon Artist

I have been taking photographs for over 50 years and know the rule of thirds but rules are made to be broken, I also like the rocks and tree on the right so i positioned my image for that. The photo is darker than the painting.


----------



## Sorin

I like the feeling of it... Butttt! Ya know it wuz cummin - Just wish you'ld use more color & not all that deadly black. Kinda like a charcoal drawing on top of a few watercolors.


----------



## Oregon Artist

The painting is quite a lot brighter than the photo This is more like it


----------



## ErnstG

Very nice work with strong contrasts - 
I also believe that we must break the rules when the situation demands.

Ernst


----------



## Oregon Artist

ErnstG said:


> Very nice work with strong contrasts -
> I also believe that we must break the rules when the situation demands.
> 
> Ernst


Thanks Ernst, I think some get all hung up on what is supposed to be a good painting and let that get in the way If it works that should be enough. 
I never let a painting or photograph dictate to me whether it is good or not I don't follow it off the page


----------



## jules hilliard

The second picture explains a lot! Very good. And yes, I do agree about bending or braking the rules. After all, you are the artist, and what ever works for you . . .


----------



## Oregon Artist

jules hilliard said:


> TI do agree about bending or braking the rules. After all, you are the artist, and what ever works for you . . .


I went to the Portland art Museum today and there are some Ansel Adams prints there, a couple had the subject right in the middle, if was good enough for AA it's good enough for me.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Oregon Artist said:


> I went to the Portland art Museum today and there are some Ansel Adams prints there, a couple had the subject right in the middle, if was good enough for AA it's good enough for me.


Portland, Maine?


----------



## Oregon Artist

Portland,Oregon


----------



## Asancta

I never criticize someone who says he/she "wanted the work to be that way",I think it's rude to start an unwanted criticism.I also do agree with @Oregon Artist-rules are made to be broken especially when someone is developing his/hers style in the process(otherwise we wouldn't have such an infinity of styles lol)


----------



## Susan Mulno

Portland, Maine has an amazing art museum!


----------



## Scott R Nelson

I really like the painting.

It captures the feeling of a tall waterfall, the rocks, the trees on top and the autumn leaves. Good job.


----------

